
Autistic people can hear more than most, which can be a strength and a challenge - rbanffy
https://theconversation.com/autistic-people-can-hear-more-than-most-which-can-be-a-strength-and-a-challenge-77039
======
loriverkutya
And depending on the person can smell more and/or taste more and/or touch more
and/or probably see more, and because of this sensory overload more.

------
pounded_rice
I don’t know much about autism, but as someone who was recently diagnosed with
ADHD in his late 20s and recently going in medication, I’ve noticed that I’m
less bothered by sounds and smells than usual. Does autism have any relation
to ADHD?

~~~
dTal
They are frequently comorbid and have large symptomatic overlaps, and genetic
studies hint at a shared cause, but beyond that little is certain about their
relationship. The mainstream view does not currently regard them as the same
disease, although it has been proposed.

Sensory sensitivity issues in autistic-spectrum disorders are common (and can
go either way, i.e. over- and under-sensitive).

